# West Chester PA (Near Philly)



## grogg (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm moving to West Chester PA tomorrow and I'm trying to find a group of gamers or a game in progress.  I've DMed twice before.  I play version 3.5 and my favorite race is dwarves.  I've played both melee and magic characters, but I prefer middle of the road people, like bards and to an extent druids.  

If you're interested, let me know.


----------

